# New 60x scope



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 12, 2011)

I just bought a 60x magnifier/scope off ebay, its LED light lit and it is unbelievable, I mean its the best, and so much easier than the radio shack one, 10 times better, no kiddin its that good!!!  The best part was I won the bid for $1.25 plus 4.99 shipping from hong kong,


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2011)

I have that very same one and I love it! It is the best you are right. I can't use the radio shack one. Love it too!


----------



## dman1234 (May 12, 2011)

I also have one, they are awesome, you can get them for 3 bucks usually, with the "buy it now" option.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

After seeing this have bought one also ... @ that price is irresistable. Thanks for another tip. :aok:


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 12, 2011)

I bought one of those a while back....

It was only $1 with $1 shipping 

It took about 25 daze to get from Hong Kong to the northern west coast but it was worth every penny!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

That is not good !!! Because it only cost you $2 :doh: Not that many pennies


----------



## v35b (May 12, 2011)

Thanks..Going on ebay now...


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> That is not good !!! Because it only cost you $2 :doh: Not that many pennies



Yeah and my idiot grower friend used it for 2 DAZE and he broke it....

Some people think you need to shove the scope into the buds....


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

Fragile then ?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Fragile then ?


 Not what I'd consider Fragile, But its definitely brakeable.


----------



## v35b (May 12, 2011)

Just did the deed on ebay....99cents plus 1.64 shipping from Hong Kong...


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 12, 2011)

Not fragile....the guy just thought that it had a focus ring...and mine doesnt so he twisted off some of the plastic.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Not fragile....the guy just thought that it had a focus ring...and mine doesnt so he twisted off some of the plastic.


oki.thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 13, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Not fragile....the guy just thought that it had a focus ring...and mine doesn't so he twisted off some of the plastic.


 
How does it focus? Is it a fixed focus length that needs no adjustment?

Heck, for that price, I'll get a couple just to play with them.

Thanks for the information, everyone!

The thing looks like it has a booster rocket on its side....hehe, does it drop off if you hold it over your head? :doh:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 13, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I just bought a 60x magnifier/scope off ebay, its LED light lit and it is unbelievable, I mean its the best, and so much easier than the radio shack one, 10 times better, no kiddin its that good!!! The best part was I won the bid for $1.25 plus 4.99 shipping from hong kong,


How about a link to the one you have?

The only one I found that *looks* like it on ebay was $9 plus shipping.

Edit: Found another for $5.23 with free shipping, here: 

*goodluckbuy.com/mini-60x-jeweler-loupe-magnifying-glass-microscope-led.html* (PayPal accepted)

And we have a winner folks! I just ordered two of them for $10.45 to the door.





.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 13, 2011)

Yeah its a fixed foucs from what I remember....I tossed my broken one  about a week ago...
I need a new one tho...The ladies will be ready for me to "perv"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... in on them at the start of June


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> How does it focus? Is it a fixed focus length that needs no adjustment?
> 
> Heck, for that price, I'll get a couple just to play with them.
> 
> ...


 
you just focus it by moving it closer to or further from the subject, it works great.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Arrived today ... One word ... Legen ... Wait for it ... Dary


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

It really is legendary! Glad you got it so fast. I can't believe the battery is still working. I use it all the time. Cool bho!


----------



## babysnakess (May 24, 2011)

I got one too, needed new batteries eventually, I couldn't find them at a store got ten on ebay really cheap.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine....ordered two.

Dang it


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for mine....ordered two.
> 
> Dang it


 your gonna love em, I ended up reordering 5, I've already left positive feedback on them , 35 bucks delivered, i thought a good deal, hope yours gets to you soon, They have a blue LED light also, switch goes two directions, I cant guess what the blues for.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

The blue is more a dark light ... But the whites ones ... Those are serious LED's


----------



## jesuse (May 25, 2011)

wow ,,,,just wot im needing im gona get few of these ,,,hope they ship to scotland,,,cheers for the heads up on a great deal.[j]


----------



## leafminer (May 25, 2011)

Yeah these are good gadgets. Mine is a x45 but quite adequate.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 25, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> your gonna love em, I ended up reordering 5, I've already left positive feedback on them , 35 bucks delivered, i thought a good deal, hope yours gets to you soon, They have a blue LED light also, switch goes two directions, I* cant guess what the blues for*.



Isn't the scope for Jewelry?

I would only guess that the color of the purplish blue lights would be good for lighting up some gems!


----------



## StoneyBud (May 25, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> your gonna love em, I ended up reordering 5, I've already left positive feedback on them , 35 bucks delivered, i thought a good deal, hope yours gets to you soon, They have a blue LED light also, switch goes two directions, I cant guess what the blues for.


 
Just checked and they say they shipped them on 5/16 from China.

Free shipping anyway....hehe

Should get here almost any day now.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 25, 2011)

I wouldnt count on it 

Mine took like 25 days from confirmed shipping out of China...

I think they are just SLOOOOW! :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

mine was fast 14 days more or else. but from europe am i.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 25, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Just checked and they say they shipped them on 5/16 from China.
> 
> Free shipping anyway....hehe
> 
> Should get here almost any day now.





			
				420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I wouldnt count on it
> 
> Mine took like 25 days from confirmed shipping out of China...
> 
> I think they are just SLOOOOW! :rofl:


 
Yikes! Well, I'm on day ten anyway...hehe

I already have a PC microscope and the radio shack one, so at least I'm ok for this harvest. It's got till June 10th when I harvest to get here.

"Chinapost".... I guess that's China's version of UPS.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 25, 2011)

Stoney you're harvesting on June 10th too 

I'm waiting for my replacement but If my scope doesnt come by 10th, I'm cutting on the 11th...hehehohohaha


----------



## v35b (May 25, 2011)

Recieved mine in the mail today...Love it!

Paid $2.63 including shipping from Hong Kong.

Ordered 5/12


----------



## StoneyBud (May 25, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Stoney you're harvesting on June 10th too
> 
> I'm waiting for my replacement but If my scope doesn't come by 10th, I'm cutting on the 11th...hehehohohaha


 
We'll have a Trimming party! Oh Boy! haha

This looks like it's going to be a nice harvest this time! How about yours?

I hang mine for a week usually, so about June 17th, I'll have some harvest pics in my journal here. We'll make everyone's mouth water! I love harvest time! I'm not crazy about trimming, but it comes with the process, so no biggie. It makes my shoulders hurt for a week tho'.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

I'm so glad everyone likes the 60X,they're just so easy.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> We'll have a Trimming party! Oh Boy! haha
> 
> This looks like it's going to be a nice harvest this time! How about yours?
> 
> I hang mine for a week usually, so about June 17th, I'll have some harvest pics in my journal here. We'll make everyone's mouth water! I love harvest time! I'm not crazy about trimming, but it comes with the process, so no biggie. It makes my shoulders hurt for a week tho'.


 
I'm anxious to trim mine. Trimming always mean that you have THE SMOKE :hubba:


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 26, 2011)

Just got mine too!! 

DOnt remember when I ordered but it was about when this thread was started.

And My Trainwreck is ahead of schedule!! Chopping this weekend!!!!


----------



## nvthis (May 26, 2011)

I ordered some of these a while back, but don't remember having to wait that long.. Got them on Amazon...


----------



## StoneyBud (May 26, 2011)

Massive orders coming from the west.....2 million more! Cap'n, she's running at full speed NOW!

What are they using em for cap'n?


----------



## JCChronic (May 27, 2011)

just got mine


----------



## tokinherper (May 27, 2011)

just ordered one from amazon. after reading this thread i had too. whats the reason for buying multiple?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

cheap price. Mine has less then 2.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

I just bid on one.  I'm have the highest bid at $0.01!  40 mins to go.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 27, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> whats the reason for buying multiple?


 
I bought one for a friend.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

I just won for $.30 plus shipping! :banana:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> just ordered one from amazon. after reading this thread i had too. whats the reason for buying multiple?


 At the price i bought them for I gave 4 away to loved ones,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> I just won for $.30 plus shipping! :banana:


 Good job thomas, if it's the one i put the picture of on here, your gonna love looking at your trics!!


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Good job thomas, if it's the one i put the picture of on here, your gonna love looking at your trics!!


It is the same one.  It has the 60x and the Japanese writing on the side.  I can't wait.  Won't be here for a couple weeks.


----------



## ston-loc (May 27, 2011)

I just did a buy it now of the same one. Out the door shipped was like $2.64 :smoke1:


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got my scope in the mail today.  It made the little buds look big!


----------



## burner (Jun 6, 2011)

sweet score thomas, I got one last year for $3 shipped! great little scope and the led is a nice feature


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> sweet score thomas, I got one last year for $3 shipped! great little scope and the led is a nice feature


Sure is a cool little scope.  You def. can't beat the price.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 6, 2011)

just ordered me one..... $2.89


----------



## burner (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the little pouch they come in too


----------



## Erbal (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, I suggest buying stock in the company of whatever you post on MP next Skag. Seems like half the forum went on ebay and got one. Yes, mine is also on the way, my current one is broke, it just makes things look small and super far away.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 7, 2011)

found some on deal extreme 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-...ey-currency-detecting-uv-light-3-lr1130-51129

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-led-80x-microscope-with-scale-markings-1325

have ordered from them before, free shipping on everything but they are inconsistant with delivery times. sometimes great sometimes over a month.

which of these would be better? whats the ideal magnification?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 7, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> found some on deal extreme
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-mini-60x-microscope-with-2-led-illumination-money-currency-detecting-uv-light-3-lr1130-51129
> 
> ...


 I find the 60 to be enough! the 60 thats in the picture works effortlessly compared to the radio shack microscope,I'm sure the 80 would be twenty better, but i cant verify that your viewing will be easy,with that type.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 7, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I find the 60 to be enough! the 60 thats in the picture works effortlessly compared to the radio shack microscope,I'm sure the 80 would be twenty better, but i cant verify that your viewing will be easy,with that type.




cool ill pick one up


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered 2 for me just now! Yay, thanks .
Hoping it gets here in time for ... well you know. :hubba:


----------

